# Alienware Plans for Linux



## Dark Star (Jul 8, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/9683/800px-Alienware_logo.svg.png
*The Merger of The Titans*​
It seems Alienware is interested in Linux based PC's and Laptops  

I would love to see their Linux based PC 

Take part in the Survey  : Alienware Survey


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 8, 2008)

wierd 

alienware pc's=hc gaming machines
gaming=windows

what the hell will they do with linux


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 8, 2008)

Why would people buy a gaming system and use Linux on it? Unless they are hoping to save some extra bucks by using pirated Windows... lol


----------



## tgpraveen (Jul 8, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Why would people buy a gaming system and use Linux on it? Unless they are hoping to save some extra bucks by using pirated Windows... lol


couldnt agree more
(btw u didnt really steal this from my brain did u?

AARRRRGGGG. BRAINHACK detected.)


----------



## praka123 (Jul 8, 2008)

well ,may be alienware understood the superiority of the OSS platform?  okay participated.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well ,may be alienware understood the superiority of the OSS platform?  okay participated.



superiority in gaming? 

i kno just one racing game that was made for linux - torcs


----------



## RCuber (Jul 8, 2008)

Can I know the current high end games available for linux?.


----------



## tgpraveen (Jul 9, 2008)

well off the top of my mind quake 3,4
some more commercial games do exist read an article on digg sometime back


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 9, 2008)

> Why would people buy a gaming system and use Linux on it? Unless they are hoping to save some extra bucks by using pirated Windows... lol


The question is more like - Why not? Theres no EULA stating you HAVE to game on it now do you . 



> Can I know the current high end games available for linux?.


Crysis and Oblivion good enough? Although the graphics are a bit off and this is on Wine in time I see it getting better. I've personally run CoD4 also. Please note these are on Wine. if I recall right isnt there a Steam Client for Linux and isn't HL2 supported for Linux?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ I just wanted to know native games.. I know one can play games using wine .. but im asking abt native games.


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

^^Here you go buddy..42 of the best commercial games available natively on linux

*www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080530054213402/CommercialGames.html

btw, my 500th post


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2008)

Pat said:


> ^^Here you go buddy..42 of the best commercial games available natively on linux
> 
> *www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080530054213402/CommercialGames.html
> 
> btw, my 500th post


Thanks .. I knew abt Doom3, Q3 & Q4.. but didnt know abt ET and MOH.. 
I hope commercial games target more on OpenGL for platform independent gaming


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

It might also just be for the l00ks.
Alienware might have realised that vista is t00 ugly for their comouter. 

Anyway, jokes apart, this move is indeed intresting. Are they bundling Wine with their computers now ?


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 9, 2008)

Do not forget Steam is porting all its games to Linux platform so as Blizzard planing to do .. Soon everyone will follow the trail


----------



## mehulved (Jul 9, 2008)

Charan said:


> ^^ I just wanted to know native games.. I know one can play games using wine .. but im asking abt native games.


But, why should they care if the users run their games natively or on wine, as long as there's demand there for the same?


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jul 9, 2008)

mehulved said:


> But, why should they care if the users run their games natively or on wine, as long as there's demand there for the same?


Also , why should we care as Alienware is not available in India and will never be.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 11, 2008)

hey guys, Dell brought Alienware, through a complete acquisition process abt 2yrs by now. Dell was always a supporter and sponsor for GNU/Linux, dats y they provide different Linux Distros at times on their Desktop PCs if no choice for OS is given at purchase time. So as a promotional purpose they maybe providing Linux on Alienware for free if no OS is purchased by the customer.......like ultimate gamers who prefer installing customized windows OSs like WinXP Gamer Editions after purchasing.



╬Switch╬ said:


> Also , why should we care as Alienware is not available in India and will never be.



Alienware is available in India by special requests to Dell.......Dell just started their offical assembling and distribution base in Chennai. Now Dell XPS gamer products are their premium products, they will be starting official sales for Alienware in India soon.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 11, 2008)

And they plan to charge extra for Linux 



> Would you be willing to pay extra for a Linux-based Alienware system?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 11, 2008)

^what is wrong ,if they offer a customized distro with a year of support?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^what is wrong ,if they offer a customized distro with a year of support?


nothing at all...
unless you count the fact that alienware is highly overpriced so I have no business discussing it


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree. I wouldn't mind having everything preconfigured for an extra charge . Coming from them itself something tells em the laptop is going to come with everything needed for optimum performance.


----------



## krishnavamshi24 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ultra Cool man...Alienware with Linux so that i dont need to pay for Windows Crap


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 11, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^what is wrong ,if they offer a customized distro with a year of support?


Where's your Linspire/Xandros/Etc hate here?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Where's your Linspire/Xandros/Etc hate here?


you think they are customised and optimised for performance ? 
even arch runs better than them.
if I pay 4 it, it must be better than free ones.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Alienware's not even out, so you don't know that either.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 11, 2008)

@j1n M@tt, WinXP Gamer Editions=pirated OS.

if one can afford a 60-70k+ gaming machine, dont you think that person can afford a legit OS too.

i still have doubt in this equation


```
alienware+linux = "?"
alienware = full time gaming machine
linux = not for games
```

well whatever it is, i wont be going for alienware, ever, i'd rather build my own gaming machine with "WinXP Gamer Editions" as OS


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 11, 2008)

> alienware+linux = "?"
> alienware = full time gaming machine
> linux = not for games


Although Alienware systems maybe known for their performance in Games theres no rule that you have to use it for gaming. Also with the way Wine and other software are coming up Linux should do better with its gaming performance. Of course there isn't any guarantees of course. Anyway I would buy one if I were filthy rich.


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 12, 2008)

> if one can afford a 60-70k+ gaming machine, dont you think that person can afford a legit OS too.


No on s/w front people don't shell money out of their pocket.. They don't even buy legit games


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 12, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> @j1n M@tt, WinXP Gamer Editions=pirated OS.
> 
> if one can afford a 60-70k+ gaming machine, dont you think that person can afford a legit OS too.
> 
> ...



ya, its true.......people r not interested in buying legit OS.......and by the way most of the American h@ckers uses Alienware as their machine with Linux loaded.......so its not only popular among gamers


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 12, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> @j1n M@tt, WinXP Gamer Editions=pirated OS.
> 
> if one can afford a 60-70k+ gaming machine, dont you think that person can afford a legit OS too.
> 
> ...


Personally speaking, I find Linux with Wine giving better FPS than Windows native for the same software.
( I used a game boy advance emulator called VBA for this. )


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 12, 2008)

hw do u look FPS in linux??


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 12, 2008)

Using the games feature to check the FPS. I recall fear having one . Dont know about others. Oh and UrT has one also. Theres also a glxgears utility but I seriously doubt how demanding it is.


----------



## Nimda (Jul 12, 2008)

Moves like this should increase native gaming support on Linux... Let's hope so atleast. I don't see why Linux can't become the platform of choice for gamers. I remember reading a related article a few days ago. Check it out here.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 13, 2008)

if OpenGL can come up with some stunning features as DX10; then for sure there will be interest in developing games for linux boxes, but unfortunately OpenGL does not hav many supporters....and some of the games dat was developed in OpenGL on windows platform didn't received much welcome from gamers


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2008)

Prey, Doom 3 and its variants like COD


----------



## angermanagement (Jul 13, 2008)

*Could Linux be a better gaming OS than Windows?*



> ​ *Wednesday, 9 July 2008*
> 
> * Could Linux be a better gaming OS than Windows? *
> 
> ...


read here: 
*farbeyondtheedgeofreason.blogspot.com/2008/07/could-linux-be-better-gaming-os-than.html

^interesting one!.many FUD are eliminated by that guy's post.

ps: it aint my blog.afterall I cant even blog you know! 



j1n M@tt said:


> hw do u look FPS in linux??


glxgears(run it from terminal). ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Could Linux be a better gaming OS than Windows?*



angermanagement said:


> read here:
> *farbeyondtheedgeofreason.blogspot.com/2008/07/could-linux-be-better-gaming-os-than.html
> 
> ^interesting one!.many FUD are eliminated by that guy's post.
> ...


intresting read. 

but *nothing except practical real life results proves that.*


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 13, 2008)

I tried this rt now
Installed Serious Sam in XP and Ubuntu over wine
ubuntu gave more fps,
Initially when i chose the mode as OpenGL in ubuntu everythin was crooked, when i changed it to DirecX then it ran properly and was smoother than in XP


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 13, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> I tried this rt now
> Installed Serious Sam in XP and Ubuntu over wine
> ubuntu gave more fps,
> Initially when i chose the mode as OpenGL in ubuntu everythin was crooked, when i changed it to DirecX then it ran properly and was smoother than in XP


shouldn't it have been the reverse ?


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2008)

^^probably his windows installation is too bloated with antivrus, firewall, antispyware and all kind of background services


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 14, 2008)

what about drivers.

sometime bck EA was talking about making a common platform for gaming, cud linux be the answer?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 14, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> what about drivers.
> 
> sometime bck EA was talking about making a common platform for gaming, cud linux be the answer?



That's what i have been thinking of of. Since a long time.
Gaming independent of Windows.

Will be great if that happens.


----------

